# Looking for a ride



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Available for a floater trip Sun/Mon or a day trip Sun. Have all my own gear and plenty of experience. Pm if interested or feel free to text at 956-566-3026. Thanks Dave. !tuna!!tuna!


----------

